

Game That Critiques Apple Vanishes From App Store - adriand
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/13/game-that-critiques-apple-vanishes-from-app-store/

======
Samuel_Michon
The article's title makes it sound as if Apple removed the app because it
criticizes Apple.

In reality, as the app's creator explains on his website [1], the app broke
some of the most basic rules of the App Store:

 _"15.2 Apps that depict violence or abuse of children will be rejected

16.1 Apps that present excessively objectionable or crude content will be
rejected"_

This app slipped through the cracks, it should've never been allowed in the
app store.

[1] <http://phonestory.org/banned.html>

